
Ask HN: Independent/Remote/Part-time job opportunities for CS/Math graduate? - enamour
I have a background in CS and mathematics (former as Bsc, latter as Msc) and was wondering what kind of “flexible” jobs I could get with that.
By “flexible”, I more or less mean satisfying as many of the criteria in the title as possible, ie the kind of thing you can start doing remotely and adapt to your lifestyle.<p>I&#x27;d be interested to hear about the experience of any HNer with this particular background+job combination, even more so if it&#x27;s not close to programming gigs.
======
world32
I think that most jobs that require CS & Maths knowledge will allow you to
work flexibly if you find the right company/gig.

I also think that you are looking at this situation the wrong-way round. There
is so much more to a job than just being able to work remotely. What you are
asking is almost akin to "What kind of job lets me work at a desk?".

There are many, many kinds of jobs out there that could involve maths and CS,
you need to be more specific about your skillset and what you enjoy. For
example, the career path of an actuary will be very different from that of a
computer games programmer.

~~~
enamour
Well, I was mainly hoping to get samples of different possibilities given by
different people here rather than a specific advice for my case, since I'm not
inclined on sharing too much about it.

But by a flexible job, I meant something you could ideally do as an
independent, and grow as much as you like without having a big hierarchy
above; things like consulting, or R&D possibly...

(and thanks for replying!)

~~~
world32
Fair enough. Honestly I don't know how to help you, there are just SO many
jobs that involve maths and computer science, and really most jobs you can do
independently if you are good enough and have the drive/motivation for it.

I myself am a software developer working out of my own company, I became an
independent contractor after three years working in permanent jobs, its
definitely do-able.

